# GRCA National



## weebegoldens

Don't Forget to get your entry in for the Golden National. Entries CLOSE Tuesday NIGHT 9/29..


----------



## Bait

And don't forget to volunteer to help wherever/whenever you can. Many hands make little work.
Hop on the GRCA Nat'l Specialty website and see what help is needed.


----------



## Judi Carter

Thanks Megan and John for the reminders. We are looking forward to everyone joining us for lots of fun, and don't forget to sign up for the social events listed on the RSVP page by October 1st.

See you at the Teepee.

http://www.cogrc.org/national/index.htm

Judi Carter


----------



## soda

Thanks for the reminder!! My entries are in and we're looking forward to visiting Enid again!

Groendykes Ranch is the perfect place for this event. Beatiful land and the lodge for the banquet will be perfect!

Thanks Judi for working so hard on this event!

Shelly Kuhn
Edmond OK

PS A reall TeePee! whahoo!


----------



## weebegoldens

Still looking for those Derby dogs...Any out there?


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Still looking for those Derby dogs...Any out there?


It would be nice to get two more at least. 
Hey, Megan, you think it's too early to talk about the"Who can find Bait the best Tequila" contest? And where we might hold our yearly, Night before the trial "Handlers meeting"? The possibility of combining the two? Or, looking for more entries, you think it might scare some people off? ..............................................................
If so, let me know and we'll ask everyone to disregard this post, or I could delete it.
Let me know.
BAIT


----------



## weebegoldens

Hey Bait,

They are butchering the beef for the Buffet as we speak!!! I already called Yuegling for a special drop shipment. We will bring the bibs again. Tequila...when did that start?? See you at the meeting.

Tom & Megan


----------



## Bait

I'm on a diet. Beer fills me up too fast.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Awe...you guys are making me hungry and thirsty! Sorry we aren't going this year 

Diane and crew


----------



## Jim Pickering

weebegoldens said:


> Still looking for those Derby dogs...Any out there?


And then there were nine derby dogs entried. 24 hours until entries close so maybe there will be a couple more. Where is Connie with her derby dog?

While we are waiting on the last of the entries, how about some GRCA Specialty trivia?

1. When was the GRCA National Specialty field trial last held in the state of Oklahoma?

2. Which dog won the Open and its owner & handler?

3. Which dog won the Amateur and its owner & handler?

4. There were 16 dogs that started the derby at this trial. Six had made the derby list. How many can you name.

5. There were six Goldens that ran this Specialty that at the time had not made much of a blip on the radar screen, that went on to earn the FC or AFC titles. Can you name any of them.


----------



## Bait

Jim Pickering said:


> And then there were nine derby dogs entried. 24 hours until entries close so maybe there will be a couple more. Where is Connie with her derby dog?


That's what I was thinking, Jim. Man, I hope they're coming. 
Cool trivia too. Can't wait to hear the answers. 
BAIT


----------



## weebegoldens

Jim Pickering said:


> While we are waiting on the last of the entries, how about some GRCA Specialty trivia?
> 
> 1. When was the GRCA National Specialty field trial last held in the state of Oklahoma?
> 
> 2. Which dog won the Open and its owner & handler?
> 
> 3. Which dog won the Amateur and its owner & handler?
> 
> 4. There were 16 dogs that started the derby at this trial. Six had made the derby list. How many can you name.
> 
> 5. There were six Goldens that ran this Specialty that at the time had not made much of a blip on the radar screen, that went on to earn the FC or AFC titles. Can you name any of them.


Here are some answers... 1994 - Open Winner - FC/AFC Valhaven Smoke'N Vindaloo - Ronald Wallace & Judy Rasmuson 

Jim... can't wait to see the 'Rest of the story'... I would also like to know do you keep this info in a db or just rember it?

WAHOOOO>>>> We now have 11 Derby. Hope more still enter just in case. Where is Connie?mmmmm

Megan


----------



## soda

Follow the GRCA National on Twitter!


http://twitter.com/GRCA2009OK

Main GRCA website: http://www.cogrc.org/national/

Shelly


----------



## Jim Pickering

weebegoldens said:


> Here are some answers... 1994 - Open Winner - FC/AFC Valhaven Smoke'N Vindaloo - Ronald Wallace & Judy Rasmuson
> 
> Jim... can't wait to see the 'Rest of the story'... I would also like to know do you keep this info in a db or just rember it?
> 
> WAHOOOO>>>> We now have 11 Derby. Hope more still enter just in case. Where is Connie?mmmmm
> 
> Megan


1. Very good Megan. In 1994 the 55th GRCA National Specialty field trial was held on Cheyenne and Arapaho Tribal Lands near Concho, OK. Note that 1994 was 15 years ago so this year’s event will be the 70th. For those who may not appreciate the longevity of this event, there is a lot of tradition. The history in recorded in the perpetual trophies. For those who have not already done so at a prior Specialty, attend the awards banquet and check out the dog names on the trophies.

2. Correct again on the Open winner and O/H.

3. The amateur winner was AFC Glenhaven Devil’s Advocate - O/H Glenda Brown. Since Glenda has gone over to the dark side maybe she should be deleted from the records?

4. The derby dogs at the 55th Specialty included:
Topbrass New Lisa On Life - 39 pts
Mo’s FarToGo Speedy Peach - 54 pts
Splashdown Texas Two Stepper - 32 pts
Cedarpond Le Conte Snap Dragon - 13 pts
Tartan Savoir Faire - 13 pts.
I believe that Mioak’s Real McCoy and Over The Limit also had derby points.

The answer to # 5 tonight.

This is all from memory; I keep the catalogs and just happened to remember where I put them.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

Jim Pickering said:


> And then there were nine derby dogs entried. 24 hours until entries close so maybe there will be a couple more. Where is Connie with her derby dog?
> 
> While we are waiting on the last of the entries, how about some GRCA Specialty trivia?
> 
> 1. When was the GRCA National Specialty field trial last held in the state of Oklahoma?
> 
> 2. Which dog won the Open and its owner & handler?
> 
> 3. Which dog won the Amateur and its owner & handler?
> 
> 4. There were 16 dogs that started the derby at this trial. Six had made the derby list. How many can you name.
> 
> 5. There were six Goldens that ran this Specialty that at the time had not made much of a blip on the radar screen, that went on to earn the FC or AFC titles. Can you name any of them.


Although I do not have a clue to the asnwer to any of the questions, I bet one of the dog answers is an Ida Red dog.


George Fiebelkorn


----------



## weebegoldens

Ok.. I will try #5.. or at least some of them.

FC/AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet MH FDHF
AFC Splashdown Texas Two Stepper OD / FDHF
AFC Wraith's Hunter's Moon Kirby MH WC
FC Windbreakers Premium Vintage OS FDHF
AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS CCA FDHF
FC Mioak's Chunk Of Gold SH

Don't know if they ran.. but here you go... Am I close?


----------



## Glenda Brown

Not completely dark----have six Goldens including a retired FC/AFC/MH and a retired MACH/MH. 

Have a retired FC/AFC/MH dark dog who at heart thinks he is a Golden and is best friends with both Bart and Trev.

The Golden Specialty is going to be written up in The Retriever News so please send me photos and info---ie., details of the tests, etc., asap as soon as it is completed or even during it. Need very high resolution photos. Send to [email protected]. 

Glenda


----------



## weebegoldens

Bait,

We could invade...

http://www.callahanspublichouse.com

to find your worm. I am sure they have BB (Bait Bibs)

Megan


----------



## Jim Pickering

weebegoldens said:


> Ok.. I will try #5.. or at least some of them.
> 
> FC/AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet MH FDHF
> AFC Splashdown Texas Two Stepper OD / FDHF
> AFC Wraith's Hunter's Moon Kirby MH WC
> FC Windbreakers Premium Vintage OS FDHF
> AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS CCA FDHF
> FC Mioak's Chunk Of Gold SH
> 
> Don't know if they ran.. but here you go... Am I close?


Nice try! You got only one of the five, but still the best answer.  Bart was probably just a future breeding plan in 1994. Kirby and Viny tended to stay close their home turf on the west coast. Speaker may not have made his debut. Dancer was there as a derby dog and did go on to earn the AFC.

In addition to AFC Splashdown Texas Two Stepper the other young dog at the 1994 Specialty that went on to earn titles were:
FC FTCH AFTCH Cedarpond Brasdor Skywalker
AFC KC’s Chip Off The Ole Block
AFC Topbrass Abilene (owned and handled by Torch Flinn)
AFC Little Fever (owned and handled by Harold Bruninga)
AFC Adair Jake Pickering CDX TD MH


----------



## Jim Pickering

g_fiebelkorn said:


> Although I do not have a clue to the asnwer to any of the questions, I bet one of the dog answers is an Ida Red dog.
> George Fiebelkorn


Wrong!! There was no Ida Red kennel name in 1994. However, our first three Goldens, all under the age of three years, ran the 1994 Specialty. Fifteen years later and a dozen more Goldens and I still have not found another on a par with the first three.


----------



## Mark Sehon

Jim you sure have found a nice yella dog!!


----------



## Jim Pickering

Glenda Brown said:


> Not completely dark----have six Goldens including a retired FC/AFC/MH and a retired MACH/MH.


Retirees do not count.



> Have a retired FC/AFC/MH dark dog who at heart thinks he is a Golden . . .


So you are saying was retired because he decided that he was not doing any more water blinds? 



> The Golden Specialty is going to be written up in The Retriever News so please send me photos and info---ie., *details of the tests, etc.*, asap as soon as it is completed or even during it. Need very high resolution photos. Send to [email protected].


No late night party photos for added color?


----------



## Bait

Jim Pickering said:


> Nice try! You got only one of the five, but still the best answer.  Bart was probably just a future breeding plan in 1994. Kirby and Viny tended to stay close their home turf on the west coast. Speaker may not have made his debut. Dancer was there as a derby dog and did go on to earn the AFC.
> 
> In addition to AFC Splashdown Texas Two Stepper the other young dog at the 1994 Specialty that went on to earn titles were:
> FC FTCH AFTCH Cedarpond Brasdor Skywalker
> AFC KC’s Chip Off The Ole Block
> AFC Topbrass Abilene (owned and handled by Torch Flinn)
> AFC Little Fever (owned and handled by Harold Bruninga)
> AFC Adair Jake Pickering CDX TD MH


Good stuff, Jim!


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Bait,
> 
> We could invade...
> 
> http://www.callahanspublichouse.com
> 
> to find your worm. I am sure they have BB (Bait Bibs)
> 
> Megan


Looks like a good one to me. How 'bout it? Anybody from there have any input? Looks like decent food and a cool bar.


----------



## cpayne

Costello's is also a nice establishment for dinner. Local breakfast dive is the Wee Too.


----------



## Judi Carter

My sources tell me Callahan Public House has great food and is a perfect place for a party. 

Speaking of trophies, in addition to the Field Trial Banquet Groendyke's Lodge is generously allowing us to display the trophies at the FT Welcome Party on Tuesday night. Tickets are still available for both events via the RSVP page online at www.cogrc.org/national.

See you soon,

Judi Carter


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait said:


> Looks like a good one to me. How 'bout it? Anybody from there have any input? Looks like decent food and a cool bar.


Dang Bait, looks like I am going to miss all the fun this year. Gregg will be there with three of our Goldens (if the one doesn't come into season the night before she was to get on the plane like she did last year). I really figured I could go to this one since it is so much closer, but I have to stay home and take care of 9 little tiny Goldies from Stanley and Star as well as 6 little blk labs from Merlyn and Magic. Gregg left last Saturday and will be gone on the road for a month. 

Actually, after the Specialty, if you are heading west at all, you and Kathy can come stay here and pick out your new puppy 

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> Dang Bait, looks like I am going to miss all the fun this year. Gregg will be there with three of our Goldens (if the one doesn't come into season the night before she was to get on the plane like she did last year). I really figured I could go to this one since it is so much closer, but I have to stay home and take care of 9 little tiny Goldies from Stanley and Star as well as 6 little blk labs from Merlyn and Magic. Gregg left last Saturday and will be gone on the road for a month.
> 
> Actually, after the Specialty, if you are heading west at all, you and Kathy can come stay here and pick out your new puppy
> 
> Arleen


Nope, sorry Arleen. Just heading straight north to South Dakota for a few days of Pheasant hunting. We'll miss you. Colorado next year. 
You need to hire somebody to watch those puppies. Gregg needs somebody to share the driving.
And, Hey, I see Bill Cook is running a dog. Somebody (Gassner) tell him to bring some of those frog legs! Best there is!!!
BAIT


----------



## soda

Jim Pickering said:


> The history in recorded in the perpetual trophies. For those who have not already done so at a prior Specialty, attend the awards banquet and check out the dog names on the trophies.


 
BTW: The folks who operate Groendyke's Lodge (on the trial property) have generously allowed COGRC to set up the trophies early. They be on display at the Welcome Dinner as well as the Banquet. Tickets are still available at www.cogrc.org/national

Shelly Kuhn
Field Trial Secretary


----------



## Good Dogs

We'll be looking for a place to stretch the legs after a long drive. Any training grounds available or groups looking for another set of bird tossers?


----------



## Bait

Jim Pickering said:


> No late night party photos for added color?


Yeah, I'll bring my Larry the Cable Guy boxer shorts. Ya think that'll be a good idea for our full page ad in this years field issue, Glenda. You know, just in case they won't put it in the Retriever News.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Bait---

I think that would make a fantastic GRN ad! Show those conformation persons what real conformation is all about. You will have them all swooning. Probably a few will even post the photo on their wall.

Only thing, you have to get the ad in to GRN before Oct. 15----so take some photos now so we won't have to wait a whole year to see you in all your splendor.

Hugs,

Glenda


----------



## Bait

Glenda Brown said:


> Bait---
> 
> I think that would make a fantastic GRN ad! Show those conformation persons what real conformation is all about. You will have them all swooning. Probably a few will even post the photo on their wall.
> 
> Only thing, you have to get the ad in to GRN before Oct. 15----so take some photos now so we won't have to wait a whole year to see you in all your splendor.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Glenda


OK, then we'll send in the ad we were gonna originally. The other one can go in the specialty issue. 
BAIT


----------



## Judi Carter

I know of several that training at one of the fabulous RockErin training facilities located near Stillwater approximately one hour from Enid www.rockerinkennels.com, contact Joseph McCann.


----------



## Beverly Burns

I want to wish everyone attending and competing in tne 2009 Golden National Specialty a big GOOD LUCK! Wish we could be there. I mistakingly took a judging assignment in Maryland for Oct. 23rd thinking that the Specialty is usually in September...silly me! Hopefully we'll see you all next year in Colorado. Today is a special day in our lives. We are celebrating Phoenix's 13th birthday (Whistler too in SC-Demi). I am making scones this morning and, yes he will eat several.


----------



## Judi Carter

For those that have contacted me hoping for a Friday start at the Tulsa Trial, it is official Paul is starting the Am at 8:00 on Friday. The trial will be held at a RockErin Training Complex near Stillwater, OK.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

Beverly Burns said:


> Today is a special day in our lives. We are celebrating Phoenix's 13th birthday.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHOENIX!


George Fiebelkorn


----------



## Becky Mills

Happy Birthday Phoenix and Whistler!


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait said:


> Yeah, I'll bring my Larry the Cable Guy boxer shorts. Ya think that'll be a good idea for our full page ad in this years field issue, Glenda. You know, just in case they won't put it in the Retriever News.


Yikes, I am such a Bait fan, but I seriously don't think my system could handle that!!! 

Arleen


----------



## Sue Kiefer

I also want to wish everyone the very best of luck, have a great time and a very very Happy B-day to both "Phoenix" and "Whistler".
Maybe next year.
Sue Kiefer


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> Yikes, I am such a Bait fan, but I seriously don't think my system could handle that!!!
> 
> Arleen


Yeah, that's a Kodak moment not for the faint of heart. (Or anyone with a weak stomach.) 
Thanks Sue and Bev. Wish you could make it. 
And, Happy birthday, Phoenix and Whistler!
BAIT


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Don't forget ... Kaye Fuller will be drawing blood for *prcd-PRA testing* at the TeePee, from 4 to 6 PM, just before the Field Trial Banquet. Great discount! The test will work out to just $136.50. You can order your test online from Optigen beginning Oct. 9.

For complete instructions on what you need to do, contact me at [email protected].


----------



## D Osborn

Whistler and I send our thanks from SC. He had a very good birthday, we went downtown and he got treats, and walked around with me. I am so thankful for him!

I hope everyone has a blast at the National!


----------



## Judi Carter

We have tickets available for the BBQ on Tuesday evening and a few for the Banquet on Thursday so we are extending the deadline. If you would like to come fill out the RSVP page and fax to Pam. 
http://www.cogrc.org/national/index.htm


----------



## Bait

Don't worry, Judi, if there's any extra food leftover, we'll take care of it. 
BAIT


----------



## Glenda Brown

Don't forget, I would really love to have photos and descriptions of the series in each stake for the GR National Specialty. There is going to be an article in Retriever News on it and we really need to show off our Goldens.

Send to [email protected]. Photos of 300 dpi and high resolution. Thanking all of you in advance.

Glenda


----------



## Bait

You want photos? ..........We'll get you photos................You might be busy, for awhile, editing.


----------



## Judy Chute

Judi Carter said:


> I know of several that training at one of the fabulous RockErin training facilities located near Stillwater approximately one hour from Enid www.rockerinkennels.com, contact Joseph McCann.


.........the premium did not mention this....  ??????


----------



## Judy Chute

Bait said:


> Don't worry, Judi, if there's any extra food leftover, we'll take care of it.
> BAIT


So.....do the Larry the Cable Guy boxer shorts have those adjustable tabs on the sides??....


----------



## Bait

Judy Chute said:


> So.....do the Larry the Cable Guy boxer shorts have those adjustable tabs on the sides??....


Don't need 'em! Just dropped 30 pounds. (Still got 30 more to go, but we'll worry about that after vacation.) At my knee rehab, it was like having 4 personal trainers. Still working on it, but it'll take time. In better shape now than before I hurt it. Not sure if Glenda can get pics of the boxers published. I'll just send her a copy for her own enjoyment. But, we still could come up with something. I have a creative imagination. ............(Yeah, "creative's" the right word.)


----------



## Glenda Brown

Don't know if they will publish the photos of the Boxers, but if you have a lot of outstanding Goldens around you at the time, possibly it can be included with the Candids!

Bait, I will be happy to edit photos of you in your boxers----if they turn out well, can send them out on my Christmas cards. 

Glenda


----------



## Bait

Glenda Brown said:


> Don't know if they will publish the photos of the Boxers, but if you have a lot of outstanding Goldens around you at the time, possibly it can be included with the Candids!
> 
> Bait, I will be happy to edit photos of you in your boxers----if they turn out well, can send them out on my Christmas cards.
> 
> Glenda


Who will you send those to? Your friends or your enemies? Not doubt it'll make enemies of whoever you send them to. 
And, make sure you didn't eat just before you edit. 
We'll see if we can't come up with some "Kodak moments" for you.
BAIT


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Awe, I really wish we could be there to see the "Kodak" moments in the making. And who, may I ask is in charge of the "Bait Bibs" this year? I can tell you all from experience, if you sit near Bait to eat, those are a must!
Have fun everyone and do well! We will be rooting for you from back East this year 
Diane


----------



## Bait

Diane Brunelle said:


> Awe, I really wish we could be there to see the "Kodak" moments in the making. And who, may I ask is in charge of the "Bait Bibs" this year? I can tell you all from experience, if you sit near Bait to eat, those are a must!
> Have fun everyone and do well! We will be rooting for you from back East this year
> Diane


Don't worry, Diane. We'll send copies of the pics. Wouldn't leave you out like that.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

You're the best! Can't wait to see them. On a personal note, we got the WCX today 
Diane


----------



## Bait

Diane Brunelle said:


> You're the best! Can't wait to see them. On a personal note, we got the WCX today
> Diane


Congratulations! I told you it was in the bag!
BAIT


----------



## Troopers Mom

Congratulations Diane. Sorry you won't be able to make it to Oklahoma. 

By the way, does anyone know where I can find the code to use for the discount for the prcd/PRA testing at the Specialty. I thought it was going to be posted somewhere after 10/9. I need to get those filled out and somehow get them to Gregg on the road. 

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Hang on, Arleen. I'll go dig it up and get back to you.
BAIT


----------



## Bait

Arleen, I sent you a PM.
BAIT


----------



## Bait

cpayne said:


> Costello's is also a nice establishment for dinner. Local breakfast dive is the Wee Too.


Thanks, Chris. What time does WeeToo open? And, what's their address? 
BAIT


----------



## Judi Carter

Lots of new info listed today http://www.cogrc.org/national/index.htm including the Hospitality Book but WeeToo is not listed. I'm checking on it for you Bait.


----------



## Bait

Found it on Google Earth. It's on4002 N. 4th St. in North Enid. It opens at 5:30 am Monday thru Saturday, and 7:00 am on Sunday. 
BAIT


----------



## Bait

Can't find Costello's though. Still looking.
BAIT


----------



## Judi Carter

Costello's is listed in the Hospitality Book.
http://www.cogrc.org/national/2009-Forms/Nat'l_Hospitality-Composite.pdf


----------



## cpayne

The Wee Too is just down the road from the Expo Center.


----------



## Bait

Actually, Judi, that's the first I looked at the hospitality pages. Can't believe I haven't, til now. Anybody who hasn't, ought to. There's some good information there. Especially those of us who are unfamiliar with the area. Tornado shelters is one thing I forgot about. 
Thanks for thinking of things easily taken for granted. Lots of good stuff in there.
BAIT


----------



## Judi Carter

Bait,
The Hospitality book was just added yesterday. 

For those of you not familiar with tornado alley, it would be highly unlikely to have one this time of year. Our weathermen keep us really informed so not to worry while you are here.


----------



## Bait

That's prolly why I didn't see it. It wasn't there. Was wondering why I missed it.....DUH!
And, I'm not worried. I have my hospitality book.  I'm all set. Good stuff.


----------



## weebegoldens

For those of you that can not make it to the national ... In addition to the Twitter site for updates that was posted earlier. The GRCA is starting to put together grcanational.org - We are going to be posting LIVE info on the FT and WC/WCX. 

Less than a week away........


----------



## Sue Kiefer

That's awesome.
Will be looking forward to it.
Thanks!!
Sue Kiefer


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> For those of you that can not make it to the national ... In addition to the Twitter site for updates that was posted earlier. The GRCA is starting to put together grcanational.org - We are going to be posting LIVE info on the FT and WC/WCX.
> 
> Less than a week away........


Who's doing the commentary? 
Oooo, Ooooo, pick me! 
I know. You couldn't possibly put me on LIVE. I might slip and use inappropriate lingo, huh?


----------



## weebegoldens

Ask and you shall receive.... Bait - since are in Open.. and have a LONG WAIT... 

You send me all the updates.. I will post them  as I will be @ the Q..
Better Yet... I can bring a laptop for you if you want to use it .

Any others willing... Jim / Roger ?.... 

Megan


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Ask and you shall receive.... Bait - since you are in Open.. and have a LONG WAIT...


Heck, I deserve to run dead last this year. I was the sacrificial lamb who ran first last year. 
I'll give you what I can. I run 12th in the Q that day. Then, depending on where the club needs me to gun/throw/etc. I'll be at the Open the rest of the day til I run. The next day, I could be all over the place. (Hopefully, provided we make it thru the first series)


----------



## Paula Richard

Good luck everyone. Wish we could be there. 

Bait: Enjoy your pheasant hunt in SD....now that's something Marshall always wanted to do. 

Will be thinking of you all. 

Paula


----------



## Bait

Paula Richard said:


> Good luck everyone. Wish we could be there.
> 
> Bait: Enjoy your pheasant hunt in SD....now that's something Marshall always wanted to do.
> 
> Will be thinking of you all.
> 
> Paula


Thanks, Paula.
Tell Marshall you guys should hop on a plane and come on out. We have room. Heck, with Marshall shooting, we'll actually get some birds. 
Going to northern Minnesota from there, for some Ruffed Grouse.........(or to get embarrassed by some Ruffed Grouse.) 
BAIT


----------



## Paula Richard

Bait said:


> Thanks, Paula.
> Tell Marshall *you guys should hop on a plane and come on out*. We have room. Heck, with Marshall shooting, we'll actually get some birds.
> Going to northern Minnesota from there, for some Ruffed Grouse.........(or to get embarrassed by some Ruffed Grouse.)
> BAIT


 
Would love to come out. I hope the weather cooperates for the specialty and your hunting expedition. 

I'm sure that your shooting is fine and you will bag out each day. (or at least Kathy will)!! 

Paula


----------



## Judi Carter

Speaking of weather, bring your rain gear.
Based on local weathermen who are paid a lot of money to be wrong sometimes:
Tuesday & Wed high low 70's with 30% chance of rain
Thursday & Friday high mid 60's no chance of rain


----------



## Bait

Judi Carter said:


> Speaking of weather, bring your rain gear.
> Based on local weathermen who are paid a lot of money to be wrong sometimes:
> Tuesday & Wed high low 70's with 30% chance of rain
> Thursday & Friday high mid 60's no chance of rain


Thanks, Judi.


----------



## weebegoldens

I would like to put my request in for 70's and NO RAIN ....

Megan


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Troopers Mom said:


> Congratulations Diane. Sorry you won't be able to make it to Oklahoma.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know where I can find the code to use for the discount for the prcd/PRA testing at the Specialty. I thought it was going to be posted somewhere after 10/9. I need to get those filled out and somehow get them to Gregg on the road.
> 
> Arleen


Hi Arleen,

Thanks Arleen, I take it that you are not going either, and Greg gets all the fun!!!!! Will be fun to see who gets to eat next Bait this year, poor Kathy...she's kinda stuck in that position 

BTW, Houston pased his first Upland test the day after he passed the WCX! Some versatile retriever!!!!!

Good luck to your kids at the National !!!!!

Diane


----------



## Troopers Mom

Diane Brunelle said:


> Hi Arleen,
> 
> Thanks Arleen, I take it that you are not going either, and Greg gets all the fun!!!!! Will be fun to see who gets to eat next Bait this year, poor Kathy...she's kinda stuck in that position
> 
> BTW, Houston pased his first Upland test the day after he passed the WCX! Some versatile retriever!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to your kids at the National !!!!!
> 
> Diane


Hi Diane,

Nope, have to stay home with two litters of puppies. I told Gregg next year I am going to Colorado and there will be no puppies. 

Congratulations to Houston. That is wonderful. I know you are so proud. Hope we can see you again next year. Last year was so much fun. 

Arleen


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Arleen,

Colorado is definately in the game plan for next year. We had a great time last year, too.

We are very proud of Houston! and Max who titled in Upland that day. The guys are going to hunt some pheasant this fall.....I get to cook it....if Steve can hit one 

Good luck with the pups!

Diane


----------



## Paula Richard

Did anyone warn the State of OK that Bait is coming?


----------



## Annette

Diane Brunelle said:


> Arleen,
> 
> Colorado is definately in the game plan for next year. We had a great time last year, too.
> 
> We are very proud of Houston! and Max who titled in Upland that day. The guys are going to hunt some pheasant this fall.....I get to cook it....if Steve can hit one
> 
> Good luck with the pups!
> 
> Diane


Diane, KC sends congratulations to his brother Houston on his WCX and his titleing in Upland. Good going. 
Marie and KC


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Paula Richard said:


> Did anyone warn the State of OK that Bait is coming?



Too late now.....I think he's there. They probably don't know what hit them


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Annette said:


> Diane, KC sends congratulations to his brother Houston on his WCX and his titleing in Upland. Good going.
> Marie and KC


Thanks Marie and KC! Melanie got us a good one!
Diane


----------



## weebegoldens

If Bait is already there.. WHAT OUT FOR THE TORNADO's.....

We do have Bait bibs again for this year for anyone brave enough to eat with him. Watch for photo's monday night


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Can't wait to see the photos...thanks Megan!


----------



## Paula Richard

Looking forward to getting all of the news (and photos). Good luck to you Megan. 

Paula


----------



## soda

Was up in Enid yesterday taking a truckload of equipment, supplies etc. The tee pee is up (you can see it from the road) and the trophies are set up in the Lodge (Torch trophy is my favorite!). 

The grounds are gorgeous and lush from all the rain we've had this summer/fall. Leaves are just starting to turn. Groendyke's ranch manager trains pointers, understands trials and has done an exceptional job preparing for this event. His name is Kenny.

Heading up this morning from OKC for set up. I'm so looking forward to this since it's my first National. Looking forward to meeting everyone and watching some wonderful dogs!

Shelly Kuhn


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

There is still time to sign up for the prcd clinic. Kaye will be drawing blood at the Teepee, after the field trial.

For those going, you can still sign up if you can find a computer to order your test online & then contact me direct with your name and dog's call name.

For those not going ... you can still sign up now & send your sample direct to Optigen. Again, contact me to get your dog on the "master list". [email protected]

Can hardly wait to hear the first results start coming in!!

Shelly, since this is your first National Specialty, prepare to be impressed  It's a fantastic experience!


----------



## 2goldens

*GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!! WILL BE WAITING FOR NEWS!!!!!!!*​


----------



## soda

Crazy windy today. 20 to 30 mph. it certainly is sweeping down the plains! open qnd qual underway. Shelly


----------



## Paula Richard

soda said:


> Crazy windy today. 20 to 30 mph. it certainly is sweeping down the plains! open qnd qual underway. Shelly


 
That wind could have quite an effect on those dogs. is the sun out? Good luck everyone.

Paula


----------



## Troopers Mom

In the Open, callbacks to the 2nd series: 1-2-3-4-7-8-10-11-13-14-15-16-18-20-21-24-25-29-30-31-32-33-34-36-37-38-39-40-42-45-46-47

32 Dogs back of field of 48 and 4 scratches


----------



## SusanF

Who were the scratches?
________
Sex tube


----------



## Troopers Mom

SusanF said:


> Who were the scratches?


I only know that Melanie's two dogs were scratched. The reporting is being done on grcanational.org. There was good reporting on the qual and those callbacks are posted there as well as their scratches but nothing has been posted on the Open and there was no live coverage there.

The 2nd series land blind is also finished in the Open and they will be giving the callbacks at tonights BBQ


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Thanks for posting up what you have Arleen! Any updates are appreciated.


----------



## golden boy 2

She lied, its blowing 50 here!!!!!!!!!! Post pics here within the our but its time to eat.

call backs to the open water blind

red/carter
lulu/beck
doc/linenfeld
pete/dorband
perry -bredlsford
star-haden
shag/rustman
jester/bailey
buddy/pickering
pilot/low
ember/mcnicol
babe/stevens
rebel/hornby
ruff/bly
max/fuller
diva/staszko
lucy/gassner
case/harkrider
woody/wilson
west/snodgrass
chili/pickering
maverick/strathern
bidger/branstad
haley/castelli
dolley/carma
chilly/butler
flash/fuller
riley/williams

1st series they got answers but not the second series, third should be tough


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Thank you Mike!!!!! So many of my favorites still in there! Good luck tomorrow and don't sit too close to Bait at dinner without full gear protection! Send pictures!
Diane


----------



## golden boy 2

I am not going to the welcome party, so thats where they are releasing callbacks for the qual. We are camping and grilling steaks, the campsite is infested with rats, so if you don't hear from me tomorrow, you will know what happened.

scratches for open...........19,41,43,48,23


----------



## golden boy 2

qualiying setups, sorry about the thumbnails, feel free to fix it, too tired to try to figure it out for myself, beer to be drank with Gassner


----------



## golden boy 2

another angle


----------



## golden boy 2

pickering and Low, and bill cook getting ready with boone, the triple was short retired to the left, out of the pic, then long gun on other side of the pond, (semi retired) and then the flyer. got answers on every bird.


----------



## golden boy 2

the gallery, the land blind ( pick up the single, run the blind, and then honor the single)


----------



## golden boy 2

ok, some person? then the land blind, which is the above post


----------



## golden boy 2

the gallery and Hall of fame Jackie Mertens taking notes on every single dog.


----------



## golden boy 2

someone can fix my thumbnails, off to kill rats...................


----------



## Troopers Mom

Diane Brunelle said:


> Thank you Mike!!!!! So many of my favorites still in there! Good luck tomorrow and don't sit too close to Bait at dinner without full gear protection! Send pictures!
> Diane


Diane,

Read all the action at grcanational.com. They have posted the callbacks now there and they also have a story about Bait. Seems the trial hadn't even started yet and he had an etiquette infraction.  
It had to do with a skunk.  Leave it to Bait!

Arleen


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Could someone PLEASE post the link so that I can follow the trial??
I did find GRCA web and DID click to the Field trial. From there it was informative.
Following from afar.:sad:
Sue


----------



## Troopers Mom

Sue Kiefer said:


> Could someone PLEASE post the link so that I can follow the trial??
> I did find GRCA web and DID click to the Field trial. From there it was informative.
> Following from afar.:sad:
> Sue


http://www.grcanational.org/index.php


----------



## Sue Kiefer

thank You.!!!!


----------



## soda

Ok, my first national. watched great dogs.... met Bait, heard the skunk story. Hysterical. megan tells it well. Bait seemed ok to me....looked normal to me anyway. where are you camping with rats? Shelly


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Hmmmmmmm......... "Normal"................?????????????
Sue


----------



## Troopers Mom

Qual callbacks to the 3rd: 3-4-5-7-9-13-14-15-19-20-22-23-25-26-29-33-34-37-40-43

Open callbacks to the 4th: 7 dogs 2-11-18-30-32-33-40


----------



## Diane Brunelle

WOW, getting down to the wire! And THREE of them are Firemark dogs.....Woo-Hoo!!!!!


----------



## jgrammer

Go Team Firemark!!!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

jgrammer said:


> Go Team Firemark!!!!!


Maybe we'll get T-shirts


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

For anyone going to the show site & if you need a bath and dry ... they have just asked for "volunteers" from those who have grooming table set-ups at the show site.

The first volunteer: 
I can share my grooming space if someone needs a fluff up! I have 
shampoo/towels/dryers, etc. We will have two tables in our space so 
plenty of room to let someone hop up on one. =)
Permission to post on lists.

Sara Kuzenko
313-801-0089


----------



## Troopers Mom

AM callbacks to the 2nd series, 24 dogs back: 2-4-5-6-10-13-16-17-19-20-21-22-23-27-28-30-35-36-38-40-41-42-44-45


----------



## Tammy Z

Thanks for all the updates and information. Arleen....we heard the Open and Derby are finished but....no results until tomorrow night's dinner???? Did you hear anything about that????

Tammy


----------



## Troopers Mom

Tammy Z said:


> Thanks for all the updates and information. Arleen....we heard the Open and Derby are finished but....no results until tomorrow night's dinner???? Did you hear anything about that????
> 
> Tammy


Tammy, 

No, I didn't hear that. We have no one in the derby so have not been able to follow that. Rebel was not called back to the 4th in the Open so wouldn't have heard what is happening there either. Lucille was not called back to the 4th in the Qual so I don't have those numbers either.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Diane Brunelle said:


> WOW, getting down to the wire! And THREE of them are Firemark dogs.....Woo-Hoo!!!!!


Actually just realized that FOUR of the finalists are Pony grandkids. Grandma Pone is the BEST!!!!!! Woo-Hoo Melanie!
Maggie and Houston


----------



## jgrammer

Seren and Tee would agree that Grandma and great grandma Pony was one special lady!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

jgrammer said:


> Seren and Tee would agree that Grandma and great grandma Pony was one special lady!


We feel the same way and really treasure the hugs we got from Pony in June 2007, when we picked up Houston. It was a great day for us. Pony is one VERY special lady!

Looking forward to hearing the results of her grand kids at the 2009 National.

Diane


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Amat. looks like it took it's toll:sad:
Sue


----------



## Karen de

Placements at hospitality tent at the conclusion of each stake. Photos of Derby winners done at tee-pee but too dark for Open win photos. Will do those tomorrow a.m. before kick off.


----------



## Karen de

Derby winners: Megan Baker won with #10, 2nd was #6, 3rd was #1, 4th was #4, RJAM was #7, Jams were 2, 12 & 13. Sorry I don't have names, dogs etc . My catalog is missing after loading up in the dark.


----------



## Karen de

14 dogs back in Qual tomorrow for final series: 3,4,5,13,14,20,22,25,29,33,34,37,40,43


----------



## Karen de

Open Placements: 1st was #2 (Lulu); 2nd was 11; 3rd was 18, 4th was 30, RJAM was 32; JAMS were 33 & 40.


----------



## Karen de

Can't find Amateur callbacks - will post if I unearth it - tho unlikely in cold rain and wind. Check out the National website www.cogrc.org for pictures from the event - should be updated by tomorrow morning!


----------



## tzappia

A HUGE congratulations for the Derby first place finish are in order for Megan Baker and my Adirondac Tea for Two WC ** !!!! Way to go Megan. I'm very proud of you and my golden girl. "Team Tea" rocks.


----------



## Paula Richard

Congratulations to Tony, Megan and TEA!!! That is great. Carol L. must be on cloud nine too!!!!

Paula


----------



## tzappia

I called Adirondac Goldens, Carol Lanteigne, last night after I heard from Megan and Carol is on Cloud Nine.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads to both the Open and Derby placements!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## jgrammer

What Sue said! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Lynn Moore

Wow, huge congratulations to our friend, Meg Beck and Lulu!!! Winning the Open! What a fantastic accomplishment for FC Lulu, coming out of retirement and winning! Great job Meg and Lulu!!!!!


----------



## Annette

Way to go Meg and Lulu,winning the Open. Congratulations from Marie and KC


----------



## Troopers Mom

AM callbacks to the third: 16 dogs back

2-4-5-6-10-16-20-21-22-23-28-36-40-42-44-45

Arleen


----------



## Goldenboy

Congratulations Meg and Lulu. Way to go Team Porjay!


----------



## Tammy Z

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO FINISHED AND PLACED IN THE OPEN AND DERBY!


WOO WOO to Meg & LuLu winning the open!!!! and Gerry and Jester for their 2nd place!!!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Qual results anywhere?


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Anymore updates?????
Sue


----------



## Troopers Mom

In the AM there are 7 back to the final series. 

2-5-20-22-36-40-42

There was some nice work on the third by Dog #2

Arleen


----------



## Paula Richard

Congratulations to Meg and Lulu. I didn't know that she was retired.

Congrats to all.

Paula


----------



## Tim West

Since I was one of the Open judges with Al Wilson and we only had seven contestants after the water blind that cared about the 4th series, let me share some of it with you.

We had a big time triple with the long bird straight away about 400 yards. There was a 100 yard entry, 70 yard swim across the water with the rest up and out into varying cover from medium to heavy. Flier station was off to the right of this closer to the water. The left bird was thrown in a neck of the pond into standing water and marshy cover. Order was middle, left and flier with middle and left retired. Middle retired into a holding blind with the ducks stuck in the blind with the gunner.

LuLu was the only dog that drove straight up the hill and pinned the long bird. She had a medium hunt on the left bird and had good work coming into the test. She was the clear winner. 

The other two dogs did not handle on the test and got first and second (11 and 18 in that order). 

Just to set the record straight from the account on the Golden Website of the 3rd series, the line to the blind was WRITTEN and clearly marked in the holding blind before the blind was run. The decoys were straight out of the box, and scented only by the fact that they were made out of rubber, not plastic. It was a big time blind, necessary and proper after extremely generous callbacks in the first two series.

Thanks to Judy Carter and the rest of the GRCA members for a great job in trying conditions. We enjoyed meeting all of the Golden gang and enjoyed seeing a lot of good dogwork!


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Congrats to Meg and Lulu....they were one of my favorites going in. 
Suzanne B


----------



## 2goldens

What happened in the Qual????????


----------



## Jill Chalmers

My question exactly!!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Troopers Mom said:


> In the AM there are 7 back to the final series.
> 
> 2-5-20-22-36-40-42
> 
> There was some nice work on the third by Dog #2
> 
> Arleen


WOW-OH-WOW!!!!!! Again 3 of the 7 are Firemark dogs! How very cool is that!!!! Go Team Firemark.....I think Houston and Maggie have some big shoes to fill!

Grandma Pony must be smiling today!


----------



## Fire N Ice

Tammy Z said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO FINISHED AND PLACED IN THE OPEN AND DERBY!
> 
> 
> WOO WOO to Meg & LuLu winning the open!!!! and Gerry and Jester for their 2nd place!!!!!!!
> 
> Tammy


Congrats also to Meg, Lulu, Jerry and Jester both Sargenti trained! The Doctor is "In the house"!!!


----------



## jgrammer

Am. placements: 1: 40 Jester
2 42 Bud
3 22 Diva
4 5 Case
RJ 2 Pilot
Jams 36, 20 Halie and Willie


----------



## Tammy Z

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE AMATEUR PLACEMENTS AND FINISHERS!!!


WOO WOO!!!! WAY TO GO JESTER! I think that qualifies her for Amateur Nationals!!!! Congratulations Gerry!!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Diane Brunelle

3rd place #22 Diva? Are you sure? I thought she had a no-go on the last series.


----------



## jgrammer

Yes, according to the grcanational site.


----------



## Jiggy

Way to go Ron Bischke!!!! 2nd in the Am. with Bud.


----------



## jgrammer

Congrats to all those coming home with ribbons from the FT at this year's National. Awesome job, all of you.


----------



## Emcare

Just found out about the am placings here not at the actual national. Congrats and way to go Bud and Ron Bischke on the second in the Am. 
Another Canadian ribbon was the Open third for Ember with Colin McNicol.
Go Team Canada!!


----------



## 2goldens

Still No Report On Qual?????


----------



## Miriam Wade

jgrammer said:


> Am. placements: 1: 40 Jester
> 2 42 Bud
> 3 22 Diva
> 4 5 Case
> RJ 2 Pilot
> Jams 36, 20 Halie and Willie


WOOOOHOOOO!!! CONGRATS Steve, Bait & Nick!!!! All of you have had some roadblocks this past year-way to come back swingin'!!!

M


----------



## Jim Pickering

Diane Brunelle said:


> 3rd place #22 Diva? Are you sure? I thought she had a no-go on the last series.


Diva did have a no go, but if you know the rules as one who runs trials should, you know that that a no go is an elimination fault UNLESS the judges deem the no go be the result of confusion. It the judges deem it the result of confusion then is a non issue.

In this case there was a 40 yard dink bird down second then the flyer at 250 yards. The handler sent loud for the flyer just as the dog looked back to the short mark. if the judges could drop a dog for bad handling then few of us would finish trials. In this case I believe that the judges made the correct call. Had the judges been looking for excuses to drop the dogs they could have done so, but obviously that was not the case.

We would have to ask the judges to get there thought on the test setup, but my guess that the dink bird was there to test how well the dogs worked with the handlers on the line by swinging to the short right mark then back long to the flyer, then to give the handlers and/or dogs a decision to make on primary selection and not to trick or confuse the dogs. Dong confused, not the intent so a non issue. Had Dive had a second no go she would have been toast. 

A quick side note re Diva that many of you may not know. Dive has been diagnosed with lymphoma, has or still is receiving chemo treatment and currently is in remission. Maybe there is some justice in the world!!


----------



## golden boy 2

Safe Travels everyone. Rolled in at 2am and back at work at 7am. I'm tired, the dog is tired. Little girl finished 3 all-age stakes in 5 days!!! (she has only ran 4 in her life)

Really enjoyed hanging with the Pickerings, Bait, seeing Steve Low in good health (or in better health than when I last saw him in KC). Jack Stevens, and seeing Jackie Mertens who was in attendance, and not running a dog.

Congrats to my old college roommate Gassner, who had the youngest dog in the trial and placed 2nd in the derby. Maybe John boy its time to force fetch that dog. Took home the 2 huge trophies for GRCA member that place highest in the derby. The 2 trophies that were yanked out of my hand by the GRCA. Hey they reside in St louis now and don't think for a moment I won't go to Johns house and etch her name on those trophies!!!!!!!!!!!

Judy Carter, you worked your butt off, thank you and all the other people from Oklahoma. 
see ya in Colorado next year!!! Less wind and no sandburs!!


----------



## Tammy Z

Congratulations to Carol Snodgrass and Ruby for winning the Qual!!!

Congratulations to Meg Beck and Piper for placing 2nd in the Qualifying!

WAY TO GO GIRLS!!!!

Thanks to all that reported and kept us all up to date!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Jim Pickering said:


> Diva did have a no go, but if you know the rules as one who runs trials should, you know that that a no go is an elimination fault UNLESS the judges deem the no go be the result of confusion. It the judges deem it the result of confusion then is a non issue.
> 
> In this case there was a 40 yard dink bird down second then the flyer at 250 yards. The handler sent loud for the flyer just as the dog looked back to the short mark. if the judges could drop a dog for bad handling then few of us would finish trials. In this case I believe that the judges made the correct call. Had the judges been looking for excuses to drop the dogs they could have done so, but obviously that was not the case.
> 
> We would have to ask the judges to get there thought on the test setup, but my guess that the dink bird was there to test how well the dogs worked with the handlers on the line by swinging to the short right mark then back long to the flyer, then to give the handlers and/or dogs a decision to make on primary selection and not to trick or confuse the dogs. Dong confused, not the intent so a non issue. Had Dive had a second no go she would have been toast.
> 
> A quick side note re Diva that many of you may not know. Dive has been diagnosed with lymphoma, has or still is receiving chemo treatment and currently is in remission. Maybe there is some justice in the world!!


 Hazards of reading the play by play on the web instead of driving to Oklahoma to watch for myself. I think you misunderstood my questioning the placement, but thank you for that excellent description of Diva's run and the test. I am familiar with the rule that allows for confusion on a mark, not a blind.

Nick is a member of Yankee Golden, my club and I did not want to go off yelling congrats for Gerry and Nick to all the world without being sure of the results.

So here goes all my congrats to all the wonderful dogs that ran and finished at the National!

So many of my "family" did so well this year! 
Ambertrail's Keeping the Peace - Jam in Qual - littermate to my Maggie
Ambertrail's Fit to be Tyed - 4th in Derby -full brother to my Maggie 
Meghan Baker and Tony Zappia - 1st in Derby
John Gassner and Andy Whitely - 2nd in Derby; RJ in Open 
Gerry Bailey - 1st in Am and 2nd in Open
Nick Stazko - 3rd in AM
Sharon and CAse - 4th in AM; Jam in Open
Steve Low and Pilot - RJ in AM
Mike Castilli and Haley - Jam in Open; Jam in AM
BAIT and Willie - Jam in AM

We are so excited for all of you and your success at the National!!!!

Interestingly, I was looking at pedigrees of the dogs that placed and jammed and, at my best count, 9 of them are Pony grandkids Nice going Melanie!

See you all in Colorado next year.

Diane


----------



## KEITH L

congrats ron biscke on amt. 2nd and 2 derby jams


keith l
________
HOW TO ROLL JOINTS


----------



## Good Dogs

Many thanks to the Groendyke family for the use of their beautiful ranch. The grounds were fabulous. Thank you all.


----------



## soda

Got home late yesterday afternoon after the National conformation classes. What a long haul...but a great experience!

The field trial site was wonderful even with horizontal rain and I'm impressed that the tent stayed up through the tracking event! 

While I didn't have a dog in the field trial, I did meet some great people, saw some outstanding dogs run and got a wonderful view of the national from the inside out. Hopefully I'll have a dog ready for something next year in Colorado. 

Kudos to Judi Carter who not only chaired the event but was busy running dogs in just about every stake. All while trying to keep order and things running. What a woman!

Thanks everyone for making my first GRCA National Field Trial special, and an experience I want to repeat! What a great game!

Shelly Kuhn


----------



## Diane Brunelle

soda said:


> Got home late yesterday afternoon after the National conformation classes. What a long haul...but a great experience!
> 
> The field trial site was wonderful even with horizontal rain and I'm impressed that the tent stayed up through the tracking event!
> 
> While I didn't have a dog in the field trial, I did meet some great people, saw some outstanding dogs run and got a wonderful view of the national from the inside out. Hopefully I'll have a dog ready for something next year in Colorado.
> 
> Kudos to Judi Carter who not only chaired the event but was busy running dogs in just about every stake. All while trying to keep order and things running. What a woman!
> 
> Thanks everyone for making my first GRCA National Field Trial special, and an experience I want to repeat! What a great game!
> 
> Shelly Kuhn


Nice Post Shelley! So glad you had such a wonderful experience at your first National!
Last year my club hosted it, so I can surely relate with how new and thrilling it is to go to the National for the first time. 

I also applaud your Chair, Judi Carter. I know firsthand just how hard she worked for at least a year, if not two, in advance to put this event together.

You must be exhausted! I remember how we felt after working in the field events for 10 days with only one off. Took a while to recover 

Kudos to you and your club for putting on another successful event!

Now....who is your gorgeous avatar????

Diane


----------



## soda

Diane Brunelle said:


> Kudos to you and your club for putting on another successful event!
> 
> Now....who is your gorgeous avatar????
> 
> Diane


Thanks Diane...COGRC is a great club I'm proud to be a member.

Now...you asked about the dog... That's Rusty, my first purebred dog. I used to do rescue and four years ago came upon a litter of 4 wk old registered goldens and kept him. Officially: UCD Rusty Garcia of the Woods, UD, JH, RA, WC, FFX-OP. My significant other was not keen on keeping one of the litter so I gave Rusty to him for Christmas and named him after the sig. other as a joke. Hard to say no to your name sake, huh? I didn't realize at the time we would become an obedience team and that the name would be on everything!

Rusty has taught me a great deal. I joined COGRC to learn all I could about the breed with Rusty as my project. At age 3 he went from CD to UD in eight months. Somewhere during that time he earned a WC and told me he would much rather play in the field so we joined Sooner Retriever Club, worked and he earned his JH last spring. He was bred by a back yard breeder who didn't pay attention to health clearances and structure so I'm working to allow him to play the games while keeping him sound. A challenge for a dog that has heart and brains but not the body to play. Hopefully he'll work on his senior hunt title this spring and maybe play some more in obedience. He is a great teacher and sales dog....totally sold me on goldens and now we have a mature bitch and puppy added to the household (both from responsible breeders)...and no complaints from the sig. other!

Regardless of titles Rusty has been a great dog to own....my best fur friend ever! 











(gotta throw in pics of the puppy: Kamaglo's Celtic Song At Rusty Creek aka Piper)









Here's a pic of all three...just before the National. The middle one is Solitaire's Total E. On Target UD, RA. aka Tally.


----------



## Bait

soda said:


> Bait seemed ok to me....looked normal to me anyway.


Thanks, Shelly. And, it was very nice to meet you too. I keep trying to tell people I'm normal. but nobody listens. But, really, Kathy had me on my best behavior for this. (And she's the Boss!) Or, maybe I was just whooped from throwing live birds all afternoon in the sideways rain! 
Seriously though, It was great to get to meet everybody out there. Some real friendly people in Oklahoma. Got to put some names with faces. Met Russ (Achiro) while he was picking up blood samples. That was a real cool thing ya did Russ. Met Tim West, who was judging the Open. And, Richard Cheatham who was judging the AM. Thanks to them and all the judges for their time. Met some hard working people that put this thing on really short-handed. Thanks to them for all their effort. Poor Judi Carter is prolly still sleeping to catch up after all the running around she did. Don't wanna leave anybody out, but some of the names I either just didn't catch or I forgot. (Which isn't unheard of for me)
Met a bunch of new people I've only heard of, or not. 
Got to meet up with a bunch of them that we only get to see once a year or less. 
Always a pleasure to see Steve and Sally Low. Also, got to see Kay and Roger, Jackie, Medie, Sharon, Nick, Gerry. First time we got to see Mikey Castelli in a few years. And, yea, it was even good to see Gassner again. (Just bustin' on ya, John Boy)
Too bad we didn't get the WHOLE "Rat Pack" together at Callahan's. It IS a great place to have a party. Even have a newest possible inductee (who missed her induction by not showing up there.) in Michelle Chalupka. Has real nice "Jake pup". But, we were able to get together with our friends (and members of the Rat Pack) Tom Lehr and Megan Baker. They're ALWAYS a lot of fun! (They brought a whole ROLL of Bait bibs.You could just keep rolling it out and tearing it off. Saves time and space.) Jim & Kathy Pickering also broke bread with us there. Always a pleasure sharing time with them. Also, Glad to be able to make Jim's day the morning the skunk "squared off" with me. I must've had the "deer in the headlights" look on my face when I ran over to tell him, because he got a good chuckle out of it @ 5:30 in the morning. And, in my defense, I DID go back later to pick up that pile of poop.
Prolly missed a bunch of people, Like Gregg Hornby and Gale Mettenbrink, but we had a blast, as always! 
Hope to see a bunch of you in Colorado next year. Wayne and Deb Dorband are on the Committee next year, and it's always a pleasure seeing them every year. Don't forget guys, put us to work. 
Gotta go. Just got home and have two coolers full of birds to fillet.
BAIT


----------



## dr_dog_guy

And thanks for pulling me out! That was some mud. 

Shelly, is that you who became stuck next to me? 

Those were some FT conditions, weren't they? I've played in the rain before, but the wind, driving rain, then the cold, and the MUD! What fun. It *was* nice to meet so many people. You and Gassner are real! I thought were just figments of the RTF imagination. 

See you in Colorado next year?


----------



## Bait

dr_dog_guy said:


> And thanks for pulling me out! That was some mud.
> 
> Shelly, is that you who became stuck next to me?
> 
> Those were some FT conditions, weren't they? I've played in the rain before, but the wind, driving rain, then the cold, and the MUD! What fun. It *was* nice to meet so many people. You and Gassner are real! I thought were just figments of the RTF imagination.
> 
> See you in Colorado next year?


How could I forget Chuck?!! I also remember calling you Gary a coupkle times that nite! (I used to work with a guy named GARY Wheeler. Sorry, Bud! I couldn't believe how fast it got mushy there. The King Ranch was on a rol til we tried Sonya's truck AND trailer. It was even too much for the King Ranch! I was surprised how easily we got you out. (The Dodge Dakota was nothing.) And Gassner needs to break down and buy a new tow strap! When Tom and Megan showed up with all those straps, I was amazed! Then, I saw Gassners. But, we used them all! Hope to see you guys next year!

BAIT


----------



## soda

dr_dog_guy said:


> And thanks for pulling me out! That was some mud.
> 
> Shelly, is that you who became stuck next to me?
> 
> Those were some FT conditions, weren't they? I've played in the rain before, but the wind, driving rain, then the cold, and the MUD! What fun. It *was* nice to meet so many people. You and Gassner are real! I thought were just figments of the RTF imagination.
> 
> See you in Colorado next year?


Shhhh.....my Dad would turn over in his grave back in Iowa if he knew I got a 4 wheel drive truck stuck! Yeah...fraid that was me. (again thanks for the tow out!....That was Bait wasn't it?)

John Cotter (sp?) said it best....We will always remember the 09 National because of the weather. 

I enjoyed the WCX briefing by Terri Thorton and John...they need to go on the road as a field event comedy routine. 

Who knows...maybe we'll be playin' in snow next year! That would be ok too, just more memorable moments! It makes life interesting!

Shelly Kuhn


----------



## dr_dog_guy

You're right, the King Ranch motored me out like it was nothing, and that dog box is an easy 1,000 lbs on top of the pickup. But Sonya was a different deal - she was STUCK and the chassis mount is probably another 500 to 1000 lbs heavier than my bedmount. 

I can't believe my tow strap was in the garage. I always carry jumper cables and a tow strap, and had pulled all that stuff out to pack. The cables got back into the truck but not the strap. New tires are in my future, too.

Speaking of cables, we were down in there that late so I could jump start Sonya. Turns out it was the starter, not the batteries. Did you know that woman put in a starter motor herself the last morning of the FT? I went off to buy the starter and by the time I got back she had the old one out. 

Not Gary but I'm not sure I noticed regards!


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Oh, Shelly, mine was 4WD too! That mud was baaaad! Easy to get stuck. You fell into the same trap I did; it looked solid on top of the hill but it wasn't even close. 

Oh, the X - that was embarrassing. Stickers in the feet blew Pepper's memory, and Cutter (who has trailed many a wounded pheasant for me) failed to find the flyer. The wind and hen pheasants made that a lot tougher triple than it looked superficially. 

I threw the first bird down the after I ran both dogs the rest of the day. I was amazed how many good dogs didn't pass the land. I don't know how many made it to water, but I don't think it was many.


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Snow. In Colorado? How could that be? They got hammered the last few days.

At least it will be in September, and Halloween is traditionally the first big snow in the Denver area. Cross your fingers. Maybe I should mount a winch?


----------



## soda

dr_dog_guy said:


> Oh, Shelly, mine was 4WD too! That mud was baaaad! Easy to get stuck. You fell into the same trap I did; it looked solid on top of the hill but it wasn't even close.
> 
> Oh, the X - that was embarrassing. Stickers in the feet blew Pepper's memory, and Cutter (who has trailed many a wounded pheasant for me) failed to find the flyer. The wind and hen pheasants made that a lot tougher triple than it looked superficially.
> 
> I threw the first bird down the after I ran both dogs the rest of the day. I was amazed how many good dogs didn't pass the land. I don't know how many made it to water, but I don't think it was many.


We missed the stickers and Rusty passed the land. I screwed him up on the water with the second mark. He went where I sent him....and I'm sure he said, "Dumb mom/handler...point me to the mark". He still came home with me though. 

Thanks for your help and everyone's help! Volunteers were few so the help was much appreciated!

Shelly


----------



## dr_dog_guy

You're welcome, and I'm always happy to help. I figure I'm there - I can sit in the truck and mope or go do something, so what the heck. Its a big job for a small club. Its a big job for any club!


----------



## Judy Chute

(gotta throw in pics of the puppy: Kamaglo's Celtic Song At Rusty Creek aka Piper)









Here's a pic of all three...just before the National. The middle one is Solitaire's Total E. On Target UD, RA. aka Tally. 







[/QUOTE]

Great pictures!! The last one is just too funny! Very clever! ~~~  

You should alert Glenda to this one...for the GRCA Nat'l Specialty edition of the News????


----------



## Bait

dr_dog_guy said:


> You're right, the King Ranch motored me out like it was nothing, and that dog box is an easy 1,000 lbs on top of the pickup. But Sonya was a different deal - she was STUCK and the chassis mount is probably another 500 to 1000 lbs heavier than my bedmount.
> 
> I can't believe my tow strap was in the garage. I always carry jumper cables and a tow strap, and had pulled all that stuff out to pack. The cables got back into the truck but not the strap. New tires are in my future, too.
> 
> Speaking of cables, we were down in there that late so I could jump start Sonya. Turns out it was the starter, not the batteries. Did you know that woman put in a starter motor herself the last morning of the FT? I went off to buy the starter and by the time I got back she had the old one out.
> 
> Not Gary but I'm not sure I noticed regards!


She's a tough girl. We met for the first time at Billings MT trial a few years ago. And, we've seen her on a lot of rainy days, (and cold too!) and I've never seen her wear a hat!
BTW, congrats to everyone who placed, finished, and heck,
who showed up!
BAIT


----------



## Bait

Judy Chute said:


> You should alert Glenda to this one...for the GRCA Nat'l Specialty edition of the News????


I'm pretty sure Glenda has already seen it. And, I'm real sure Glenda's about to get flooded with pics, now that everybody's getting home. We sent her a bunch and still have a bunch yet. Might need to send some to Sylvia. Hope we don't swamp her too much. But, she'll do some good stuff with them. I'm not sure how to do it, but I wonder if somebody could post some on here?


----------



## Glenda Brown

I am getting a lot of photos coming in and they moved up my deadline so am rushing like mad to get them organized.

What The Retriever News doesn't take, I will send to Sylvia for candids and/or take some to put with future articles. Will not go to waste if I can help it. Do have one of Gassner herding the cows!

The photos can be sent to me at [email protected] but neither RN or Sylvia can publish them unless they are 300 dpi and well over 500 kb----think big, big photos if they were printed. If you have questions re it, let me know privately.

Got some of Bait but none in his boxers----guess those will come in a brown paper wrapper directly to my home.

Thanks for all those who have been sending them on to me---Bait and Kathy sent a lot of them as did Megan Baker. Also, I have been hearing from some of those who got placements with some good photos sent.

Glenda


----------



## Bait

We have video of Gassner rounding up the cattle. Wish there was a way to put it on here. It'll crack you up. 
And, yes Glenda, those other photos will be shipped directly to your home, in an unmarked plain brown wrapper. 
BAIT


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Bait said:


> We have video of Gassner rounding up the cattle. Wish there was a way to put it on here. It'll crack you up.
> And, yes Glenda, those other photos will be shipped directly to your home, in an unmarked plain brown wrapper.
> BAIT


LOLOLOLOL I hope my copy is on the way too! Oh and would love to see Gassner rounding up the cattle,too.

Sounds like you guys all had a great time out there this year and the hunting was awesome. Plan for us to be there next year!

Diane


----------



## Bait

Checked the site of the pro photog that was on site, and he's starting to get some pics posted up. Got some misc. and the Open. 
www.siriusphotography.net
have to click on his viewing site from there, then navigate to the event and on to each section.


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Bait said:


> She's a tough girl. We met for the first time at Billings MT trial a few years ago. And, we've seen her on a lot of rainy days, (and cold too!) and I've never seen her wear a hat!
> BTW, congrats to everyone who placed, finished, and heck,
> who showed up!
> BAIT


She is a tough girl, no two ways about it. And yes, Ms Hatless she is. 

Shelly, I just read your picture caption - you have a Kamaglo baby? I don't think you met the 13 year old I was dragging along, but I bred her to Sinclair and got a wonderful dog out of that breeding. I only saw Maureen for minutes, thinking I'd see her again, but I never did.

And Bait, you're right, Congratulations to everyone who placed, or even showed up. What a national!


----------



## soda

dr_dog_guy said:


> Shelly, I just read your picture caption - you have a Kamaglo baby? I don't think you met the 13 year old I was dragging along, but I bred her to Sinclair and got a wonderful dog out of that breeding. I only saw Maureen for minutes, thinking I'd see her again, but I never did. quote]
> 
> No, didn't see your 13 year old. I was lucky to meet Sinclair two years (or maybe three?) ago at our regional. Maureen ran him in the WC, sadly his last. He produced some nice babys! Piper just turned a year old out of Maureen's Dolan and Cecily. Dolan is a Sinclair grandson. Piper is a fun dog and I'm having a blast with her.
> 
> Maureen is great. I saw more of her at the show site. Her 13 year old Tyme earned a Triathlon.


----------



## Judy Chute

"Bait".....love your new Avatar picture!!

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy

soda;519434
No said:


> Ginger was in the cab of the truck most of the time. She gets a little confused these days.....
> 
> I got to take Sinclair hunting for the first time in his life. Don't know if he ever went for real after that, but I stayed with Maureen for a week while Sinclair and Ginger were doing there thing. We went out and chased pheasants. Sinclair was a wonderful pheasant dog - very tough in challenging cover and he *wanted* those birds. And beautiful, too.
> 
> I remember Cecily and Tyme from our stay there, but I don't think Dolan was probably even alive then. Baines was there, too, her favorite Sinclair son.
> 
> Sinclair was a wonderful dog and really produced nicely!
> 
> I know Piper will do very well for you.


----------



## Bait

Judy Chute said:


> "Bait".....love your new Avatar picture!!
> 
> Judy


Thanks. That was taken two days after the finish of the Nat'l Specialty FT. We spent the day after the FT driving up to S.D. Got there just before dark and hunted right out behind the house we had. Then, this pic was taken about an hour and a half into legal hunting time the next day. Willie on the left, Gus on the right. Little Gus Bus turned into a real hunting machine on this trip. Not bad for a dog we were kinda worried about last year. Sometimes you have to figure out ways to train that are kind of "non-conventional." (meaning not always within the "program") 
Have a bunch more pics from the last two weeks but, the way I used to put them up doesn't work for me anymore. I don't know if they changed Photobucket, or my computer is screwed up, or what. All I can do now is put them on an avatar. It's the only thing that works.


----------



## Randy Bohn

Sometimes you have to figure out ways to train that are kind of "non-conventional." (meaning not always within the "program"

???????????????????????????


----------



## Paula Richard

Bait said:


> Thanks. That was taken two days after the finish of the Nat'l Specialty FT. We spent the day after the FT driving up to S.D. Got there just before dark and hunted right out behind the house we had. Then, this pic was taken about an hour and a half into legal hunting time the next day. Willie on the left, Gus on the right. Little Gus Bus turned into a real hunting machine on this trip. Not bad for a dog we were kinda worried about last year. Sometimes you have to figure out ways to train that are kind of "non-conventional." (meaning not always within the "program")
> Have a bunch more pics from the last two weeks but, the way I used to put them up doesn't work for me anymore. I don't know if they changed Photobucket, or my computer is screwed up, or what. All I can do now is put them on an avatar. It's the only thing that works.


I agree, that is a nice avatar, Bait!!! Looks like you had a good hunt in SD. Glad you had a good time at the specialty and SD.

Paula


----------



## Bait

Thanks, Paula. Happy Birthday!
BAIT


----------



## weebegoldens

I would like to THANK the OK club for putting on a great event. They really worked of their back ends off all week. WAY TO GO.
I would also like to thanks Jim Pickering / Deb D for helping update the web site.
Bait/ Kathy / John G for providing some truly funny moments that we are able to share with others. 
I hear Bait will be getting the Book of Etiquette for xmas.

Can't wait till next year!!!
Megan


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Hey, guys, if any of you showed up for prcd testing "spontaneously" and used one of the pre-printed forms that Anne McGuire had, please contact me at [email protected].

I'd like to add you to the "master list" so that you can get your discount without any hitches.

... and also to know the final total of dogs who participated. If Optigen should ever question giving us an extra discount, I'd like to be able to point to the number of dogs we do in one clinic. 

Sorry we only had two hours to do this. 

Many thanks to Kaye Fuller & her super assistant, Anne McGuire!


----------



## North Mountain

Thank you Gerry for all your work and help with the Optigen Clinic. I always love a sale!


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> I would like to THANK the OK club for putting on a great event. They really worked of their back ends off all week. WAY TO GO.
> I would also like to thanks Jim Pickering / Deb D for helping update the web site.
> Bait/ Kathy / John G for providing some truly funny moments that we are able to share with others.
> I hear Bait will be getting the Book of Etiquette for xmas.
> 
> Can't wait till next year!!!
> Megan


Always a blast and a hoot hanging out with y'all. 
Yeah, getting the book for Christmas this year will be kinda like getting the radar detecter for Christmas last year after getting pulled over for speeding in South Dakota.


----------



## Bait

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Hey, guys, if any of you showed up for prcd testing "spontaneously" and used one of the pre-printed forms that Anne McGuire had, please contact me at [email protected].
> 
> I'd like to add you to the "master list" so that you can get your discount without any hitches.
> 
> ... and also to know the final total of dogs who participated. If Optigen should ever question giving us an extra discount, I'd like to be able to point to the number of dogs we do in one clinic.
> 
> Sorry we only had two hours to do this.
> 
> Many thanks to Kaye Fuller & her super assistant, Anne McGuire!


Yeah, Big thanks! It was a great deal and they worked hard at it. 
I'll tell ya, we had a 4 month old "wiggle worm" and I thought we'd have to call more people in to hold him still. But, Kaye's real good. She made short work of it and made it look easy.


----------



## Golddogs

> Thanks. That was taken two days after the finish of the Nat'l Specialty FT. We spent the day after the FT driving up to S.D. Got there just before dark and hunted right out behind the house we had. Then, this pic was taken about an hour and a half into legal hunting time the next day. quote]
> 
> I have 2 boys I hope will be sitting by a spread of Roosters like that. Heading to SD Monday for 5 days. Hope it stays dry. Beautiful dogs Bait. Nothing prettier than a shot of Goldens and game.


----------



## Judy Chute

........."we had a 4 month old "wiggle worm"...." ??

Did I miss something??...or just forget? 

Judy


----------



## Bait

Golddogs said:


> Thanks. That was taken two days after the finish of the Nat'l Specialty FT. We spent the day after the FT driving up to S.D. Got there just before dark and hunted right out behind the house we had. Then, this pic was taken about an hour and a half into legal hunting time the next day. quote]
> 
> I have 2 boys I hope will be sitting by a spread of Roosters like that. Heading to SD Monday for 5 days. Hope it stays dry. Beautiful dogs Bait. Nothing prettier than a shot of Goldens and game.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. We left you some. They're out there. Plenty of them. What a blast! Have fun!
> BAIT
Click to expand...


----------



## Bait

Judy Chute said:


> ........."we had a 4 month old "wiggle worm"...." ??
> 
> Did I miss something??...or just forget?
> 
> Judy


You didn't know about Hank? He's one of Willie's pups we kept out of a litter of 10. (stud fee) Had to buy a new truck to have 4 kennels. Most expensive "free" dog we ever got. He got the first rooster of our South Dakota hunt. Could barely pick it up. It was bigger than he was. He drug it back to Mommy though. Then, went in and flushed another one out of the same spot Zeke flushed his. The old guy and young guy got the short, limited hunts as Zeke can't go that long anymore and some of the cover was a little much for Hank, but they got plenty. Then, Willie and Gus are the ones that really tore up the place. It was cool that there was enough variety so we had something for all of them. 
But, yeah, Kaye was really good with Hank, who is 1/3 Golden Retriever, 1/3 Pirahna, and 1/3 Octopus. And, she had been at it for quite awhile.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Bait said:


> The old guy and young guy got the short, limited hunts as Zeke can't go that long anymore and some of the cover was a little much for Hank, but they got plenty. Then, Willie and Gus You didn't know about Hank? He's one of Willie's pups we kept out of a litter of 10. (stud fee) Had to buy a new truck to have 4 kennels. Most expensive "free" dog we ever got. He got the first rooster of our South Dakota hunt. Could barely pick it up. It was bigger than he was. He drug it back to Mommy though. Then, went in and flushed another one out of the same spot Zeke flushed his. are the ones that really tore up the place. It was cool that there was enough variety so we had something for all of them.
> But, yeah, Kaye was really good with Hank, who is 1/3 Golden Retriever, 1/3 Pirahna, and 1/3 Octopus. And, she had been at it for quite awhile.


Bait, that sounds like such a great time for all your boys. I was hoping that little Hank had some fun and it sound like he had the time of his life out hunting. "Hank, who is 1/3 Golden Retriever, 1/3 Pirahna, and 1/3 Octopus." Now that is way too funny, but I think it describes him to a tee. Nice to hear that Zeke got some birds, too! Still waiting for my pictures, when you resolve your technical difficulties

Nice shots of you guys at the Specialty on the Photographer's website. Thanks for posting the link!

New avatar is way cool and it's really easy for me to pick out the Gus Bus, it would the one that is the twin to Houston LOL 

Diane


----------



## Tom Lehr

Just an FYI for all Specialty fans: 

At the annual meeting in Oklahoma they reviewed the Spec. Task force Findings(pg. 131 GRCA News). The meeting was then opend for 2 minute comments from anyone in attendence. One person made a comment that the Specialty would be more effecient if held in one place every year, St. Louis area (Purina Fms & Bush wildlife area). Several other people also agreed with this person with comments like"we are re-inventing the wheel every year" 
There were only a few(mostly field people) who oposed the idea. The person who started this idea then tried to make a proposal that the club move in that direction. This was denied becuse GRCA is still in the fact finding mode.
This person then drafted a petition to force the board to have a special meeting on this proposal. About 70 people signed the petition. I am personally oposed to having the Specialty in the same place for several reasons. The main one is that it would put a tremendous burden on the locals. In this case the St.Lois area. If you are oposed please e-mail the board at: [email protected]


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Done!

--------


----------



## Bait

Tom Lehr said:


> Several other people also agreed with this person with comments like"we are re-inventing the wheel every year"


No,.......Changing the current policy would be re-inventing the wheel. 
I, for one, enjoy going to a different place every year. The farther from New Jersey, the better. Going to the same place every year would get too boring after awhile. Going to new places is part of the draw. A new environment, A new adventure, a new challenge. Different land to trial on. Something that the field people look forward to. Then, you have people that only get to go when it's in their neck of the woods, and then become involved, and then you have new people, new help, and new revenue. That's how we got hooked on it. Now, we go every year, no matter where it is. Then, there are people who aren't that fond of traveling too far. Those people will never get to do it and won't end up getting involved. I'm sorry, but this just seems like a bad idea. And, I'm sure that a lot of people that I know from these events are gonna feel the same way. I can't figure out how so many people were so for it they signed the petition without looking deeper into the ramifications involved here. And, for them to want to hurry up and call a meeting to get it moving, sounds like they want to blindside everybody and get it in the back door before anyone has a chance to speakup and present some facts and other views.
How about putting it to a vote among the whole club membership. 



I vote NO!!!!


----------



## Beverly Burns

I for one absolutely love rotating the Golden National Specialty. Yes, the one dog owner, as most of us are can't go every year, but I really commend the host clubs for all of their efforts and hard work and we do need to spread that around the country. My first (I think) was in St. Louis and I was in awe seeing a totally Golden trial when usually we were the only Golden running our circuit. Phoenix didn't even know what they were and acted like a fool but I loved the experience. A real Golden field trial banquet, an awards presentation , cocktails and a great dinner with Golden family members. You get to see up close and personal, all the dogs and owners that you normally only read about. My vote...keep it on a rotation and God bless all of the hard working clubs who step up to the plate to put on this event.


----------



## Bait

You said it, Bev!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

I just sent my letter opposing this to the GRCA as well......I don't know how any club could put that on year after year without losing all it's help to burn out! I know what a toll it took on Yankee Golden! It's over 2 full years of planning and work to put this on....and by a very small percentage of the membership!

BAD IDEA!!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Tom Lehr said:


> Just an FYI for all Specialty fans:
> 
> If you are oposed please e-mail the board at: [email protected]


Tom....I did as you asked but it bounced back as undeliverable, with no reason.....is the link correct?
Diane


----------



## Bait

Checked the GRCA News....the address is [email protected] 
Try that. We just sent it out and it didn't come back this time.
BAIT


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Thanks Bait! Mine did not come back either. I knew there was a reason I liked you
Diane


----------



## Bait

Just spoke with Tom. He confirmed that is the email address. He's sorry for the confusion. pass the word.
BAIT


----------



## stevelow

The GRCA Specialty is my favorite event of the entire year. Not only is it great to see so many Goldens all in one place, but it an opportunity to see so many good friends from all over the country. We have been to 6 of the last 7 Specialties, and have gotten to know so many wonderful people, such as John and Kathy Baitinger, John Gassner, Mike Castelli, Anna Curry, Tom Lehr, Megan Baker, Ann Strathern, Jim Pickering, Jackie Mertens, Gregg Hornby and many others. Also it was nice to meet some great people we have not met before, including Michelle Chalupka and Judy Carter.

All the hard working people in Oklahoma who made this year's Specialty such a success, especially Judy Carter who chaired the Field Trial, deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## Jim Pickering

Tom Lehr said:


> Just an FYI for all Specialty fans:
> 
> At the annual meeting in Oklahoma they reviewed the Spec. Task force Findings(pg. 131 GRCA News). The meeting was then opend for 2 minute comments from anyone in attendence. One person made a comment that the Specialty would be more effecient if held in one place every year, St. Louis area (Purina Fms & Bush wildlife area). Several other people also agreed with this person with comments like"we are re-inventing the wheel every year"
> There were only a few(mostly field people) who oposed the idea. The person who started this idea then tried to make a proposal that the club move in that direction. This was denied becuse GRCA is still in the fact finding mode.
> This person then drafted a petition to force the board to have a special meeting on this proposal. About 70 people signed the petition. I am personally oposed to having the Specialty in the same place for several reasons. The main one is that it would put a tremendous burden on the locals. In this case the St.Lois area. If you are oposed please e-mail the board at: [email protected]


I am wondering if we can keep this thread on the first page until the 2010 National Specialty roll around next fall in CO. 

Tom thanks for bringing the Specialty location issue to the attention of those of us who did not attend the meeting; shame on us.

However, before we start emailing the BOD maybe we should read the Task Force report published in the current GRNews. There is a reason that the GRCA BOD established the Task Force. A National Specialty that includes conformation, field trial, obedience, tracking, agility, awards banquets and other moving parts is a monumental undertaking. It requires a group of very special people, an untold number of hours, and the biggie, MONEY.

The GRCA National Specialties are not self supporting events dollar wise. Most lose money and some significant amounts of money. As much history and tradition as there is with the 75 years of National Specialties, the future is in some jeopardy in large part do the money issue.

Money is not always spent wisely do to a new group re-inventing parts of the wheel each year. One argument for a single location is the possibility of reducing this learning curve and long term contracts for facilities to reduce cost.

Personally I can see more negatives than positives in going to one central location so I am in favor of continuing the system of rotation by region.

So by all means let the GRCA BOD know your opinion, BUT:
1. Shouldn’t we direct our emails to one of the three directors in our own region?
2. Shouldn’t we first read the Task Force Report to become familiar with the issues that have put the National Specialty in jeopardy and know what recommendations have been made? The report does recommendation continuing the system of rotation.
3. When you do send your email, along with your opinion as to location include your suggestions, ideas on how to reduce cost and/or increase revenue!!!

In this not so great economy it becomes increasingly difficult to live off donations and raffle proceeds.


----------



## Good Dogs

Jim,
Good point. I'll retract my mesage to the BOD, read the report and redo the message accordingly.

Ready, fire, aim, . . .


----------



## stevelow

Jim, I completely agree with you that we should read the task force report, and adress this matter in a thoughtful way.

Personally, I like the rotation between regions. I have been to Seattle as well as Gettysburg and Rhode Island, and I enjoy running my dogs in different parts of the country. However we do need to consider the amount of work it involves for the sponsoring club. I hope the BOD will find means to continue the rotation in the future.


----------



## Tom Lehr

The information that I have shows that the Specialty has lost money 5 times of the last 20. 

The other problem is getting clubs to step foward to take on the huge task. We currently have Co. next year followed by Ga. and there is a rumor about another club the the year after Ga. 

I like the board e-mail address because I'm sure it gets through to all of the board members.


----------



## Bait

You're right Jim. I sent my opinoin AND suggestions. If we disagree with something without potential solutions, it's just basic rant.


----------



## drdawg

With all due respect intended, I would venture to state that when one looks at JUST the field trial event, we hold our own in expenses and there should not be a net loss at the event. When the other venues at the Specialty event get in the act and add a number of more elaborate events that are not self sustaining, the losses roll in (sometimes the field events may support them).

Another place where income is forfeited at the field event is in getting workers. A lot of expenses can be avoided by having local club support from the members of other venues when it comes to manning gun stations, running lunches and general support. I know that when I was involved with the event in Seattle, there was a dedicated but very small group of people who busted their buns. It would have been much more bareable if there was more club support.

Lastly, there does not need to be a reinvention of fire and the wheel each year. There are a number of national resources for donation support, gunning supplies and birds. I would also offer that I developed a spread sheet to calculate the bird and ammo needs based on the entries to each of the field events that could be used on a yearly basis.


----------



## drdawg

I meant to add that I was very depressed to not be able to attend this year. I remember the previous event in OK and had a ball. Unfortunately a work meeting was inconsiderately scheduled in conflict with the Nt'l Specialty and I had to be in DC. Looking forward to seeing all of you and your great dogs in Colorado!


----------



## Bait

drdawg said:


> With all due respect intended, I would venture to state that when one looks at JUST the field trial event, we hold our own in expenses and there should not be a net loss at the event. When the other venues at the Specialty event get in the act and add a number of more elaborate events that are not self sustaining, the losses roll in (sometimes the field events may support them).
> 
> Another place where income is forfeited at the field event is in getting workers. A lot of expenses can be avoided by having local club support from the members of other venues when it comes to manning gun stations, running lunches and general support. I know that when I was involved with the event in Seattle, there was a dedicated but very small group of people who busted their buns. It would have been much more bareable if there was more club support.
> 
> Lastly, there does not need to be a reinvention of fire and the wheel each year. There are a number of national resources for donation support, gunning supplies and birds. I would also offer that I developed a spread sheet to calculate the bird and ammo needs based on the entries to each of the field events that could be used on a yearly basis.


Good stuff, Lee. 
That's no bull. You had a small group and they DID bust their butts. We all need to jump in, anybody who's there and who's able, to help the host clubs when and wherever possible. Takes a ton of people and not many clubs have that. 
BAIT


----------



## Paula Richard

drdawg said:


> With all due respect intended, I would venture to state that when one looks at JUST the field trial event, we hold our own in expenses and there should not be a net loss at the event. When the other venues at the Specialty event get in the act and add a number of more elaborate events that are not self sustaining, the losses roll in (sometimes the field events may support them).
> 
> *Another place where income is forfeited at the field event is in getting workers. A lot of expenses can be avoided by having local club support from the members of other venues when it comes to manning gun stations, running lunches and general support. I know that when I was involved with the event in Seattle, there was a dedicated but very small group of people who busted their buns. It would have been much more bareable if there was more club support.*


Lee: I agree with you 100%. I learned first hand last year the amount of work & expense involved. We had very dedicated club members (and some non-club members) that worked hard but we never seem to have enough hands. I can't imagine having to run an event like that every year!!!

P


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

If there was a group at the Natl that was in favor of stopping the rotational nature of the Natl, that was NOT the recommendation of the task force. Their conclusion was to leave the rotation alone at the present time,

They did suggest the possibility of choosing a group of sites within each region that were most suitable for the requirements of such a large event. However, they still acknowledged that doing that would place a recurring burden on whichever club was closest to that site, even with clubs farther away helping out with details that could be managed from a distance.

I would agree with Lee on the field events holding their own financially, if you can get enough volunteer labor. The HUGE qualifying stakes in Ohio and Gettysburg probably helped the bottom line as well.

The Potomac club came up with a great idea when they solcited local rescue groups to provide volunteers, and then made a donation to the groups based on the profit from the trial. They recorded the man-hours worked by that group's volunteers to calculate the amount of the donation.

As I recall, Potomac was also one of the groups that made a profit on their National. Having 2 agility trials helped a great deal on that score. Agility people are a group who always pitch in to help with the labor needs.

There is no question that the size of the entry has a lot to do with the bottom line. The report mentioned that the Gettysburg Natl was the largest ever.


----------



## Jim Pickering

Ok folks, I misspoke concerning the financial aspects of the National Specialties. I have since been contacted by a new member of the board from Eastern Regional who has threatened to take away my keyboard and who is close enough to do so. The specific information is apparently confidential so that was not shared with me, only that most Specialties have broken even or made some profit. However, there have been a couple of major financial disasters in the not so distant past. So I stand corrected, and thank you Kathy Dearest.

For any of the 4900+/- GRCA members who may read this and who are not signed up to receive the Hot Topics emails, a Hot Topics email on 11/8 asked members to read the Task Force Report which was published in the GRNews and is available on line at:
http://www.grca.org/thegrca/taskforce.html
Then the BOD would appreciate comments, opinions and suggestions concerning the report sent to: 
[email protected] 
The deadline for comments is 12/1/09.


----------



## soda

This came across the COGRC club list serve. It's a slide show of the 2009 National. I'm disappointed they didn't include feild events but it's a nice show of the conformation, obedience and general activities at the arena. My boy Rusty is the red dog in the group stays. Red dogs just rule... 


http://carolinabibiloniphoto.blogspot.com/


Shelly


----------



## drdawg

Jim!
That's what you get for sleeping with board members! ))


----------



## Bait

Easy, Lee, this is a family forum.


----------



## Bait

Tom Lehr said:


> Just an FYI for all Specialty fans:
> 
> At the annual meeting in Oklahoma they reviewed the Spec. Task force Findings(pg. 131 GRCA News). The meeting was then opend for 2 minute comments from anyone in attendence. One person made a comment that the Specialty would be more effecient if held in one place every year, St. Louis area (Purina Fms & Bush wildlife area). Several other people also agreed with this person with comments like"we are re-inventing the wheel every year"
> There were only a few(mostly field people) who oposed the idea. The person who started this idea then tried to make a proposal that the club move in that direction. This was denied becuse GRCA is still in the fact finding mode.
> This person then drafted a petition to force the board to have a special meeting on this proposal. About 70 people signed the petition. I am personally oposed to having the Specialty in the same place for several reasons. The main one is that it would put a tremendous burden on the locals. In this case the St.Lois area. If you are oposed please e-mail the board at: [email protected]


Let's not forget that what this person has in mind, isn't really what the task force is suggesting. At least, that's not the way I read it. They have some possible solutions outlined and this isn't really one of them, if you read it right. It's actually a bit more drastic or "to the other extreme." And, this person seems to want to fast track it into policy. Maybe I read it wrong, but I don't think so.
BAIT


----------



## Jim Pickering

Bait said:


> Let's not forget that what this person has in mind, isn't really what the task force is suggesting. At least, that's not the way I read it. They have some possible solutions outlined and this isn't really one of them, if you read it right. It's actually a bit more drastic or "to the other extreme." And, this person seems to want to fast track it into policy. Maybe I read it wrong, but I don't think so.
> BAIT


Based on what I hear you have it correct. The task force report does mention that a single location was considered but rejected as an option. I am told that during the presentation of the task force report at the annual meeting someone attempted to make a motion that National Specialties be held at one location with that location being the St Louis. The meeting was not open for business at that time so this person's motion was not recognized. This individual then went about getting people to sign a petition to bring the motion before the board. Per the GRCA Bylaws it takes a petition with only 50 names / signatures to force the BOD to call a special meeting to consider the motion. 

So someone, presumably the GRCA secretary, must attempt to verify that the signatures on the petition are in fact GRCA members. If 50 signatures are determined to be valid the board will be required to call a special meeting to consider the motion and has a limited time frame in which to call the meeting. If said meeting is called all 5000 +/- GRCA members must be notified in writing not more than 30 nor less than 14 days from the date of the meeting. There must be a minimum of 3% of the membership present to constitute a quorum. 

Hopefully this individual has by now thought rationally about this and has withdrawn the petition. This is certainly time and money better spent elsewhere. Isn't club politics a hoot?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

> So someone, presumably the GRCA secretary, must attempt to verify that the signatures on the petition are in fact GRCA members. If 50 signatures are determined to be valid the board will be required to call a special meeting to consider the motion and has a limited time frame in which to call the meeting. If said meeting is called all 5000 +/- GRCA members must be notified in writing not more than 30 nor less than 14 days from the date of the meeting. There must be a minimum of 3% of the membership present to constitute a quorum.
> 
> Hopefully this individual has by now thought rationally about this and has withdrawn the petition. This is certainly time and money better spent elsewhere. Isn't club politics a hoot?


Further to what Jim has posted, the following was posted to several of the other lists by the Board:


> PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST
> 
> The GRCA National Specialty Task Force completed their work and submitted
> a very thorough report to the GRCA Board of Directors. It was published in
> the Sept/Oct 2009 GRNews, pages 131-139, and is also available on the GRCA
> website at: _http://www.grca.http://www.ghttp://wwwhttp_
> (http://www.grca.org/thegrca/taskforce.html)
> 
> The Board has been reviewing the report and welcomes comments on it from
> GRCA Members. Send your comments by December 1st to:
> [email protected]_ (mailto:[email protected])


If a petition forces the BOD to call a special meeting, there will be a fair amount of cost involved in doing that; and if there is not a quorum at such a meeting, it would be a lot of cost to no avail. 

It would seem a better idea to use the opportunity to submit comments to the Board for consideration ... rather than compelling the BOD to spend funds for a special meeting when those funds could better be used for other purposes.


----------



## Bait

Jim Pickering said:


> Based on what I hear you have it correct. The task force report does mention that a single location was considered but rejected as an option. I am told that during the presentation of the task force report at the annual meeting someone attempted to make a motion that National Specialties be held at one location with that location being the St Louis. The meeting was not open for business at that time so this person's motion was not recognized. This individual then went about getting people to sign a petition to bring the motion before the board. Per the GRCA Bylaws it takes a petition with only 50 names / signatures to force the BOD to call a special meeting to consider the motion.
> Hopefully this individual has by now thought rationally about this and has withdrawn the petition. This is certainly time and money better spent elsewhere. Isn't club politics a hoot?


As far as I'm concerned, the real issue isn't the task force report . (Other than everyone in the GRCA should read it and give the board their comments and ideas, so they know where they stand with the general membership.) To me, the issue is the people that want to fast track this into policy. What was attempted here wasn't even one of the task forces ideas. They wanted to not only go against what is policy (at this time) but they even wanted to go against (and over the heads of) the task force. Without even including the rest of the membership. Like those 5,000 people don't even count. Makes you wonder if they had some sort of stake in it that we're all unaware of, and that none of the rest of us would benefit from. But, I'm sure that's not the case. That would be totally unprofessional and not very diplomatic.
p.s. For the record; the task force report I found to be a darn good outline of the research they've done so far. And, it's a lot of research. Some good ideas, good suggestions, and some good insight. A lot of effort was put forth.


----------



## Good Dogs

The task force report is well thought out and presents and discusses several problems and possible resolutions. Their main reccomendation, which makes a lot of sense, is to create a standing committee to "mentor" (my word) the group(s) hosting the National Specialty. 
I read it, made a few comments/suggestions and recieved prompt replies from the BOD.

FWIW here is what I offered to the board:

"First, thanks for the obvious time and attention the task force brought to their task.
Second, I endorse their findings and recommendations. 
Having participated in and/or volunteered at 6 Nationals I have some idea of the work load and stress put on the local club. Unfortunately, the stress seems to get loaded into a single person - the Chair. Having a standing committee to support and mentor a club and event chair will help the GRCA ensure consistent quality in the events and take an amount of pressure off the shoulders of the event chair. 
I respectfully offer 3 recommendations for consideration:
1. As the Field Trial is the heart of the event (IMO) and the foundation for the National, and as most golden clubs do not have a strong field participation, I suggest the addition of a standing Field advisory member.
2. To help future clubs understand the complexity and to promote consistency by "lessons learned" I suggest the committee include the event chairs of the past 2 Nationals - providing they are not completely burned out.
3. The GRCA request the committee to produce a web based video or PowerPoint that clubs can use to educate their members on the costs and rewards of hosting a National. 

I had previously emailed the board and urged that the tradition of rotation to different venues be maintained. The recommendations of the Task Force will be beneficial to that end and, I'm confident, help ensure the continued success of this special event.


Thank you. 

Bob Swift"

So folks, if you have an interest in the future of the Specialty, read the report and let the BOD know your opinion. They are listening.


----------



## DoubleHaul

I just wanted to thank you folks for throwing this discussion out here. As a member of the GRCA who has no idea what goes on at the top level it is nice to read and get a sense of what is going on.

I read the report in the magazine and thought it made sense to me. I have never been to a specialty (we are marking Atlanta down on the calendar, though) but know just from working on WC/WCX and hunt test committees that it must be a tremendous amount of work. It seems to me that the committee will help with the 'reinventing the wheel' problem. You have motivated me to pass my thoughts on to the BOD, FWIW.


----------

